# how about oliver



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we now know what your favorite allis is how about your favorite oliver?mine would be my 77


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The 55,or 550 would have to be on the list. About the same size as a Ford N, and worlds more modern.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I like*

The 77 or 88


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here is a*

77


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Not to shabby*

No one would have to twist my arm to take this one either.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

slips send me wat u dont want lol i like the ollies 2 always lookin ad one 2 collection thy are a quiet smooth runnin tractor arty: :band:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Allis*

Bout the only 2 things I don't want are a 2nd wife or a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

I like the super 99 GM its good pullin tractor like watch thm if thy pull arty: :band:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ditto on the 77's, Bear. 

My brother in-law has a great "coffee table" book on Oliver Tractors. It is "Oliver Tractors" by T.Herbert Morrell.
Mr Morrell was a Chief Engineer for Oliver/Agco White for many years. 

This is a really interesting book with lots of color and vintage pictures, and includes a neat section on one of their experimental tractors. Highly recommended.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice picetures slipshod heres 1 of my 77 just took it today before putting it away for the rest of the winter (better late than never)


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice lookin 77 bear is it lonely wth all tht prairy gold an allis orange lol :dancingfo :ufo:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

no not to lonely i have some other olivers and a few cockshutts


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I like 70.....
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hmmmmm, it's tough, any standard oliver would make me happy  , an oliver 99 would really make me grin     , so I'm sure an oliver 99 with a GM would make me :rockin: :rockin: :guitarman :band: 
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

and a cab????


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *and a cab???? *


HMMMMMMM, Seem's like Ive seen a oliver 99 with a Cab  Now where was that   
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i had a freind scan some old pictures for me i found these of the 77 when we were working on it


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Saw a 2150 with FWA that I got to drooling over.
 Al


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Have to be Oliver 77 Row Crop*

I guess I would have to say the Oliver 77 Row Crop.. That is the next one on the list of restoration. 

Just bought the "side shields" that cover the motor today... at a show in Dover, Ohio, which was featuring Olivers this year.

The gentleman in Indiana, whom I had spoke to on the phone, was at the show... and had the parts we needed.. So... I brought them home.. (Saved on shipping cost) 

While at the show... I did see the Oliver 550... and have to say that if I were to buy another Oliver... that would be the one for me...:winky:


----------

